# BEST movie lines



## Paige Turner (Mar 28, 2006)

Okay, we've seen corniest movie lines. How about your favourites—something really transcendant? Since it's my thread, I get to go first.

(the scene in Blade Runner where Roy and Leon go to see the genetic designer working in the cold room.)

GD: I made your eyes.
Roy: If only you could see what I've seen with your eyes.

Man, I love that line.


----------



## Silent Speaker (Mar 28, 2006)

The Marx brothers films are full of them (esp. Groucho's witty quips)
From either Horse Feathers or Duck Soup:
"Whatever it is, I'm against it!"  (and my fav. "Go, and never darken my towels again!"  )

And as many corny/bad lines there are in the Star Wars prequels, the original trilogy has many good ones.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 28, 2006)

another Marx brothers one
"What's this?" (points at writing in contract)
"Just a standard Sanity Clause"
"Ha! You can-a fool-a me! There is no Sana-ty Clause"

or my personal favourite from Airplane
*Roger Murdock*(copilot) Flight 2-0-9'er, you are cleared for take-off. 
*Captain* (Clarence) *Oveur*: Roger! 
*Roger Murdock*: Huh? 
*Tower voice*: L.A. departure frequency, 123 point 9'er. 
*Captain Oveur*: Roger! 
*Roger Murdock*: Huh? 
*Victor Basta*(radioman) Request vector, over. 
*Captain Oveur*: What? 
*Tower voice*: Flight 2-0-9'er cleared for vector 324. 
*Roger Murdock*: We have clearance, Clarence. 
*Captain Oveur*: Roger, Roger. What's our vector, Victor? 
*Tower voice*: Tower's radio clearance, over! 
*Captain Oveur*: That's Clarence Oveur. Over. 
*Tower voice*: Over. 
*Captain Oveur*: Roger. 
*Roger Murdock*: Huh? 
*Tower voice*: Roger, over! 
*Roger Murdock*: What? 
*Captain Oveur*: Huh? 
*Victor Basta*: Who? 

sheer genius...


----------



## wildbill333 (Mar 28, 2006)

That was the day he was given the
name One Shot and since then he has
killed over fifty outlaws in over
thirty western towns.

from firefox

an old western with clint eastwood i beleive . i havent seen it in forever.​


----------



## alex22 (Mar 28, 2006)

'And how can this be?....cause he is the quizaads Hadderack!!!!
Dune. Fank Herbert


----------



## Quokka (Mar 28, 2006)

Certainly nothing Transcendant here but...

It's 106 miles to Chicago... we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses." "Hit it." -The Blue's Brothers.

Listen up you primitive screwheads. This is my......BOOMSTICK!!!!! -Army of Darkness... Ok so that one probably fits in the previous category  

Inigo Montoya: You are sure nobody's follow' us? 
Vizzini: As I told you, it would be absolutely, totally, and in all other ways inconceivable. No one in Guilder knows what we've done, and no one in Florin could have gotten here so fast. - Out of curiosity, why do you ask? 
Inigo Montoya: No reason. It's only... I just happened to look behind us and something is there. 
Vizzini: What? Probably some local fisherman, out for a pleasure cruise, at night... in... eel-infested waters... 
Vizzini: INCONCEIVABLE. 
[_In the boat in the morning_] 
Inigo Montoya: He's right on top of us. I wonder if he is using the same wind we are using. [_Vizzini has just cut the rope The Dread Pirate Roberts is climbing up_] 
Vizzini: HE DIDN'T FALL? INCONCEIVABLE. 
Inigo Montoya: You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means. 
-The Princess Bride

We're gonna need a bigger boat - Jaws

And any number of quotes from Pulp Fiction.


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 28, 2006)

*Little Big Man
 
Jack Crabb (Dustin Hoffman):

'Mr. Merriwhether, you don't know when you're licked!'

Allardyce T. Merriwhether(Martin Balsam): 

'Licked? I'm not licked. I'm tarred and feathered, that's all'.

Leon

Stansfield (Gary Oldman): 

'I** like these calm little moments before the storm. It reminds me of Beethoven. Can you hear it? It's like when you put your head to the grass and you can hear the growin' and you can hear the insects. Do you like Beethoven?'

Wallace and Gromit in The Curse of the Were-Rabbit**

Wallace (Peter Sallis): 

'Burrowing bounders! They must be breeding like... well, rabbits'.

And finally....

The Shawshank Redemption

Red (Morgan Freeman):

'I find I'm so excited, I can barely sit still or hold a thought in my head. I think it the excitement only a free man can feel, a free man at the start of a long journey whose conclusion is uncertain. I hope I can make it across the border. I hope to see my friend, and shake his hand. I hope the Pacific is as blue as it has been in my dreams. I hope.' 
**





*


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Mar 28, 2006)

*The Lion in Winter* by William Goldman

*Geoffrey:* "I know. You know I know. I know you know I know. We know Henry knows and Henry knows it. We're a very knowledgeable family."

*Prince Richard: *"If you're prince there's hope for every ape in Africa."

*Eleanor:* "I could peel you like a pear and God Himself would call it juustice."


*Lawrence of Arabia *by Robert Bolt

*Prince Faisal:* "With Major Lawrence mercy is a passion. With me it is merely good manners. You may judge which motive is the more reliable."

*Jackson Bentley:* "You answered without saying anything. That's politics!"

*T.E. Lawrence:* "Nothing is written."

*
Doctor Zhivago* by Robert Bolt

*Komorovsky: *"There are two kinds of men and only two. And that young man is one kind. He is high-minded. He is pure. He's the type of man people pretend to look up to, but, in fact, despises."

*Zhivago:* "Your point. Their village."


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 28, 2006)

Curt Chiarelli said:
			
		

> *The Lion in Winter* by William Goldman
> 
> *Geoffrey:* "I know. You know I know. I know you know I know. We know Henry knows and Henry knows it. We're a very knowledgeable family."
> 
> ...



I've always quite liked that one, Curt.  Brilliant lines, brilliant film.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Mar 29, 2006)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> I've always quite liked that one, Curt.  Brilliant lines, brilliant film.



I've always imagined that the perfect tagline for this film would have been: "Spend your Holiday Season with the Plantagenet family. You'll be sorry you did!"

Yes, and that screenplay by William Goldman just revels in the English language, doesn't it? One of those ageless films where all the elements are in perfect harmony with each other.

How about listing some of your favourites?


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 29, 2006)

"I've come here to kick ass and chew bubble gum......and I'm all out of bubblegum" _They Live_ 

So good that they even used this line in Duke Nukem 3D


----------



## Thunderchild (Mar 29, 2006)

I still cant go past

'Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn'


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 30, 2006)

Here are a few I quite like.  None of them are particulary profound, but I treasure them all:




> There was a demon that lived in the air.  They said whoever challenged him would die.  Their controls would freeze up, their planes would buffet wildly, and they would disintegrate.  The demon lived at Mach 1 on the meter, seven hundred and fifty miles an hour, where the air could no longer move out of the way.  He lived behind a barrier through which they said no man could ever pass.  They called it the sound barrier.  --_The Right Stuff_, 1983


That's from the very beginning of the film, and there's something elegant about it, I think.  I very rarely find words I wish I had written, but I wish I had written those, because they are perfect to their purpose.

The next one is from _Bull Durham_ (1988), and is really kind of goofy, but I think there's something really true that goes beyond the immediate issue:




> Crash Davis: Your shower shoes have fungus on them.  You'll never make it to the bigs with fungus on your shower shoes.  Think classy, you'll be classy.  If you win 20 in the show, you can let the fungus grow back and the press'll think you're colorful.  Until you win 20 in the show, however, it means you are a slob.


_The Big Chill_ (1983)has its good points and its bad points, but I really like this exchange:



> Michael: I don't know anyone who could get through the day without two or three juicy rationalizations.  They're more important than sex.
> Sam Weber: Ah, come on.  Nothing's more important than sex.
> Michael: Oh yeah?  Ever gone a week without a rationalization?




Anyone who has ever worked with "the public" will recognize the next one, because they will have said something similar, probably repeatedly.  It is from _Empire Records_ (1995):




> Mark: Empire Records, open 'til midnight, this is Mark.
> [pause]
> Mark: Midnight.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Mar 30, 2006)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> Here are a few I quite like.  None of them are particulary profound, but I treasure them all:
> 
> 
> That's from the very beginning of the film, and there's something elegant about it, I think. I very rarely find words I wish I had written, but I wish I had written those, because they are perfect to their purpose.
> ...



I love _The Right Stuff_! One of my all-time favourites and probably the last film Hollywood ever made that was of truly epic proportions (I don't consider L.O.T.R. a "Hollywood" product, it has more of an independent flavour to it, in my opinion).

That opening voice over has a certain rough grandeur to it that perfectly captures the spirit of those test pilots. Great memories and wonderful stuff!

As for the other films, I must confess ignorance, because I've never seen them! But they're now on my long "to-see" list!


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Mar 30, 2006)

"When you need to shoot, shoot.  Don't talk."  Tuco, right after he shoots a chatty would-be assassin in _The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly._


----------



## Teir (Mar 30, 2006)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> I've always quite liked that one, Curt. Brilliant lines, brilliant film.


 
I second that. Brilliant movie.


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 30, 2006)

"Right now you're leading but two things; Jack and **** and Jack just left town."

- Another one from Army of Darkness.  Love that line 

"Bluto's right, psychotic, but absolutely right. We gotta take these bastards. Now, we could fight 'em with conventional weapons, that could take years, and cost millions of lives. No, in this case, I think we have to go all out. I think that this situation absolutely requires a really futile and stupid gesture, be done on somebody's part."

- Animal House.  Another classic.

Ripley "This thing bled acid, who knows what it's gonna do when it's dead."
Ash "I think it's safe to assume it isn't a zombie."

- Alien 

"Let me explain something to you. I am not Mr. Lebowski. You're Mr. Lebowski. I'm the Dude. So, that's what you call me. You know, that, or his dudeness, or duder, or _el duderino_, if you're not into the whole brevity thing."

- The Big Lebowski

Eddie Lee "Anybody who showed up was going to join Lim Lee in the Hell of Being Cut to Pieces."
Jack Burton "Hell of what?"
Eddie Lee "Chinese have a lot of hells."

- Big Trouble in Little China

"
What did you expect? "Welcome sonny," "Make yourself at home," "Marry my daughter." You've got to remember, that these are just simple farmers, these are people of the land, the common clay of the new west. You know . . . morons." 
- Blazing Saddles - hilarious


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 31, 2006)

"When a man's partner is killed, he's supposed to do something about it. It doesn't make any difference what you thought of him. He was your partner and you're supposed to do something about it." Sam Spade (Humphrey Bogart) in the Maltese Falcon.


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 31, 2006)

*Pirates of the Caribbean

Mr Gibbs:
'Curse you for breathin' ya slack-jawed idiot. Jack. Mother's love. You should know it's bad luck to wake a man when he's sleeping'. 

Jack Sparrow:  
'Fortunately, I know how to counter it; the man who did the waking buys the man who was sleeping a drink; the man who was sleeping drinks it while listening to a proposition from a man who did the waking'. 

Mr. Gibbs: 
'Aye, that'll about do it'.  

[Will throws more water on Mr. Gibbs]  

Mr. Gibbs: 'Blast I'm already awake'.  

Will Turner: 'That was for the smell'.  

*****************************************************

Charlie and The Chocolate Factory

Mike Teavee:

'Who wants a beard'?  

Willy Wonka: 

'Well, beatniks for one, folk singers and motorbike riders. Y'know. All those hip, jazzy, super cool, neat, keen, and groovy cats. It's in the fridge, daddy-o! Are you hip to the jive? Can you dig what I'm layin' down? I knew that you could. Slide me some skin, soul brother!'

*****************************************************

Austin Powers - Internation Man of Mystery

Alotta Fagina:

How dare you break wind before me  

Austin Powers: 

I'm sorry I didn't realize it was your turn 

*****************************************************

Storm of the century (not technically a movie but still a great line)

Andre Linoge:

Give me what I want, AND I'LL GO AWAY. 
* *





* *

*


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 31, 2006)

Lots of good uns there, Weave


----------



## Locksmith (Mar 31, 2006)

A couple of my favourites: 

Goodfellas:
Henry Hill: As far back as I can remember I always wanted to be a gangster.

Lawrence of Arabia, the arrival of Sherif Ali, for the cinematography of the tiny speck in the distance approaching, followed by the casual murder of Lawrence's companion, so much as the line:

Sherif: He is dead.
Lawrence: Yes. Why?
Sherif: This is my well.
Lawrence: I have drunk from it.
Sherif: You are welcome. 

The Usual Suspects, whilst avoiding spoiling it for anyone who hasn't seen the film (where have you been?), and I appreciate it isn't a "line" I just love the whole denouement. 

I hate the fact that the "I'll be back" line is repeated in just about every other Arnie film, which makes it into a corny line, because the scene where it comes out in the Terminator is great: 

Arnie: I'm a friend of Sarah Connor. I was told she was here. Could I see her please? 
Desk Sergeant: No, you can't see her she's making a statement. 
Arnie: Where is she? 
Desk Sergeant: It may take a while. Want to wait? There's a bench over there 
Arnie: [_methodically scans the glass around the front then looks back at the sergeant_] I'll be back!


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Mar 31, 2006)

"I'd like to think that the last thing that went through the warden's mind, other than the bullet, is how in the hell Andy Dufrain got the best of him." - Red (Morgan Freeman), The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## ravenus (Apr 15, 2006)

wildbill333 said:
			
		

> That was the day he was given the
> name One Shot and since then he has
> killed over fifty outlaws in over
> thirty western towns.
> ...


Can't be *Firefox* since that was more of a sci-fi thriler movie about Clint stealing an experimental fighter jet from what cold war era America would have referred to as those pesky Russkies


----------

